# Daniel Stevens dog trainer



## JohnSparrow (Jan 11, 2010)

Hy, i'm a new member here so i decided to post some info about Daniel Stevens.

Well, i don't know much about him, yesterday i got his book from his website. Anyway, i reviewed his book and bonuses, cause they were alot, and i may say that you can find good informations there about dog potty training.

I'll not say that this dog training book is efficient, i'll let you know in the next weeks. I have several printed dog training books at my place, but they didn't really helped me, i hope this one will. Anyhow at the first glance it seems okay. I have many problems with my dog "potty training".
Anywone tryed this book yet ?

Oh yea, i got it from http://www.pottytraining4dogs.com

Do you know other good trainers that really have results ?
Training Tips, something ?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

IF his book is as filled with grammatical errors as his website, I would not trust him to train a fly... let alone my dog. I was NOT impressed AT ALL.

Potty training is relatively simple in concept. You make sure that the dog goes to the bathroom outdoors and every time he does, you reward him profusely with praise and food... like a Puppy Party. Be right there with him outside. Every time. 

If you catch the dog going to the bathroom in the house, you interrupt the dog (no yelling etc.) and take him outside.. and again, food and praise for finishing up outside. 

Clean any mistakes up inside with an Enzymatic Cleaner such as Nature's Miracle. 

If you cannot watch your puppy, crate him. Remember, he can only hold it one hour for every month of age... and that is pushing it in small breeds. MOST puppies will not pee or poop where they sleep. To that end, the crate needs to be sizd right. Only big enough for the dog to stand up in, turn around in and lie down in. DO NOT MAKE THE CRATE A PRISON. Crate training is a whole different topic.

If you are indoors and with the puppy, watch constantly. Many people will actually tether the dog to them so the dog cannot go somewhere else and pee or poop. 

Feed on a regular schedule. Feed the dog in the crate. 1/2 hour after the dog has eaten, take him out for bathroom time. If he does not go in 20 minutes, take him back in and crate him for 15 minutes and repeat going out. Repeat this until he goes to the bathroom outside, praising with food and a happy voice when he does go outside. 

Never punish the dog for going to the bathroom AFTER the fact by rugging his nose in it or scolding. Never punish the dog if you catch him in the act.. just interrupt and take him outside. Always reward the dog for going to the bathroom outside.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Just forget the book and do a copy and paste of elana's post and you will have a proper start.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I recall noodling around on Ed Frawley's site, and seeing that he has a 162 page e-book for sale on house training puppies. I have no particular beef with Ed, but I have to wonder how the heck you pad out a publication to 162 pages. There's really not much to say beyond what Elana wrote.

I suppose, if you want to get people to pay for it, you have to make it look like it's more than it is.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

ya know it always pisses me off when I see people say "take your dog our 20 minutes after they eat". What is wrong with taking him out IMMEDIATELY after he eats? You're setting him up for failure and missing a PRIME training opportunity. Don't any of you ever eat a big meal then feel like you're gonna crap yopurself? Can you wait 20 minutes? NO... I always tell new puppy owners out RIGHT AFTER eating, drinking, hard play or chewing as ALL those things promote potty needs. THEN if you didn't have a complete potty break (poo and pee) take him back out in 20 to see if he'll finish. Be aware during that 20 minutes tho. Don't let the lil booger out of your sight as when the urge strikes he will go. 

Ya know what also kills me is EVERYONE'S solution to puppy house breaking issues is to CRATE CRATE CRATE... WHY??? If a puppy can't physically hold it do you really thnk that putting him in a box just big enough for him to lay down in is really gonna motivate him to "hold it" He can't hold it... he has no choice at this age. His bladder is the size of a walnut... and dogs in crates are like out of sight out of mind... I successfully house trained every dog I've owned and that has come thru my door with OUT the use of crates... imagine that?? My Boston was house broken by 15 weeks, my Dane by 17 weeks, my lab also by 16 weeks, my current pup is 5 months old and hasn't had an accident in the house in over a month... 

WTF people... housebreaking CAN be done with out a crate, and IMO actually FASTER, since the stress of being in a crate (for some dogs and young pups) is enough to CAUSE them to soil their crate. Honestly, what good does a crate do IF you're a dilligent owner? I swear the first 2 months I own a pup I am so far up their ass that every time they get up they're goin out, every time they eat, theyre goin out (even if it's just a cookie) I want THEM to get into the habit that going out is fun and always available to them so they don't have to look for places in the house to go hide off and have an accident. It's all about dilligence and consistancy as well as cleaning up accidents properly (BTW nature's miracle doesn't work. Get white vinegar. That absolutely cleans out all biological elements that draws pup back to accident spots plus it's 1/3 the price). 

For cryin out loud... we've followed Europes lead on so many things with dogs (such as cropping/docking laws and stuff) why are you (general public) so attached to ur friggin crates? It really irks the hell outta me.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Ya know what also kills me is EVERYONE'S solution to puppy house breaking issues is to CRATE CRATE CRATE... WHY??? If a puppy can't physically hold it *do you really thnk that putting him in a box just big enough for him to lay down in is really gonna motivate him to "hold it" *


Why yes, in fact, I do believe that, and my experience bears that out. Nobody is saying that a crate can motivate a pup to "hold it" beyond his physical ability to do so. On the other hand, being in a confined area will motivate a pup to hold it longer than if he were romping around the living room.

Lots of dogs have been trained without the aid of a crate. It's easier with.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Not that it matters but:

I rubbed my Aussies nose in it about 2 days after I got him and he hasnt had an accident since then. I dont suggest this for everyone though, but it worked for me.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Shrink 
I loves my crates, but I do respect your rights not to use one. Choices, Choices, Choices.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes wvasco it is about choices but unfortunately most people here in the states now have been blinded and are force fed crate training down their throats. It's all you ever hear is crates crates crates. I'm just getting tired of it. I remember when crates were the acception rather than the rule (as I'm sure you do to). For all the pshychological damage a person can do wrongly using a crate is it really worth it?

PS Marsh... if a puppy is PHYSICALLY INCAPABLE of holding his urine then how the hell is putting him in a crate gonna change that? Make him mature faster... develop the urethral muscles faster? Your experience bears tha tout aye... now THAT I would love to see. Some one needs to tell the scientists screw physical development standards... just crate the dog, it makes him develop faster. You double talk yourself in your post... and easier with a crate... THAT is just a matter of opinion. If I have a 5 month old puppy that has never been crated and was trained via confinement in a 13x15 room when alone, and she is now completely house broken (and has been for over a month), how can you say that crating is easier? 

This is the same BS arguement again and again... 
crating does nothing that dilligence and hard work can't. Oh except leave an opportunity for lazy people to abuse their dogs.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

surftb15 said:


> Not that it matters but:
> 
> I rubbed my Aussies nose in it about 2 days after I got him and he hasnt had an accident since then. I dont suggest this for everyone though, but it worked for me.


This is a filthy abusive act. Please do not do this to any puppy. It does nothing for housetraining at all, but will destroy any trust bond you might have had with a puppy.



DogShrink said:


> why are you (general public) so attached to ur friggin crates? It really irks the hell outta me.


Crates, like any training tool, can be a good thing in the right hands, used properly, or a tool of abuse in the wrong hands.

I cannot run my dog household without crates. I have bitches who don't get along, an intact male, intact bitches, a small puppy who can't play with more than one large dog at a time without direct supervision, etc.

I have always used crates to assist me in housetraining my puppies. For me housetraining is more than potty training. A house trained dog is a dog I can leave unsupervised loose in my home overnight or when I am gone during the day. My dogs don't get the chance to have this privilege until they are at least a year old, and most of the time older than that.

I use crates to prevent dogs from doing the wrong thing when I am not looking, to keep dogs separated that might fight, to prevent bitches in season from being bred inappropriately, or by the wrong dog. I also carry all dogs in crates in my vehicle, use crates at dog shows and events, and in hotel rooms.

A crate trained dog has many advantages when traveling, not the least of which he can have his home away from home right with him.

You are certainly free to live a crate free existence, but for many multi dog households, this is not possible.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I can certainly understand some one in your position Red who has dogs taht don't get along or do a lot of shows or travel etc... that isn't the "general public" that is completely different. I can leave Luna out in the house for a few hours or she can sleep overight in my room with no destructive behavior as could my lab at this age and my boston (even younger)... cripes all my dogs have been reliable in the house no later than 6 months old. Never used a crate with any of them. Yes ANY tool can be abused just like a head halti or a prong collar (god forbit you mention using one of those on the forum) BUT the crate is THE MOST mis-used training tool by far by the general public.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I can certainly understand some one in your position Red who has dogs taht don't get along or do a lot of shows or travel etc... that isn't the "general public" that is completely different.


So...they're not for the mainstreame [sic] dog owner?

Shrink, try rereading my post. You misconstrued my comment to be the opposite of what I actually said.

IMO, every dog should be crate trained. If the dog rides in a car, he's safer (and more comfortable) doing so in a crate. If the dog stays overnight at the vet, he will be housed in a crate. If the owner is dealing with a sick baby, the dog can't kill himself by chewing on electrical cords while the owner's attention is focused on the child. While the owner sleeps, the pup can't get into mischief or soil the house.

I'm completely missing the downside.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> So...they're not for the mainstreame [sic] dog owner?
> 
> Shrink, try rereading my post. You misconstrued my comment to be the opposite of what I actually said.
> 
> ...



All those things you mentioned can also be remedied thru training in general (such s the cords and mischif parts) unless a dog is exposed how is he ever to learn what not to do? All my dogs have had to be crated at some point and never stress even with out being crated on a daily basis so that is a myth. IT doesn't make confinement at a vet's office any easier or harder for most dogs. A confident well trained dog will be able to handle any situation you ask of it. Lastly how can a dog be more confrotable riding in a car in a crate? That sounds like personal opinion to me. Mine ride fine iin the back of my trailblazer hooked up tp the load tiedowns for extra safety and seem perfectly comfortable to me. Same thing goes for my hubby's Saturn (you couldn't fit a crate in there that would hold most of my dogs anyway). 

My point that I was trying to make is that crate training does not speed up how fast a dog will house break. It will only do what it is PHYSICALLY capable of in whatever amount of time it takes for it to fully develop and no amount of crating can speed up biology. As far as them not being appropriate for the "mainstream" dog owner I would say NO because the average pet owner (excluding most people here) are not the educated knowledgable dog folks that you or I are marsh. Most of the average dog owners have no problem with sticking a dog in a crate for 10 hours a day simply because it makes their life easier.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> So...they're not for the mainstreame [sic] dog owner?
> 
> Shrink, try rereading my post. You misconstrued my comment to be the opposite of what I actually said.
> 
> ...


There is no downside to proper crate use.


> A confident well trained dog will be able to handle any situation you ask of it.


Some people who rescue an abused type dog will never be able to have the above confident well trained dog, not all dogs can attain that status.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Key word there is PROPER. Unfortunately too many people use them improperly. Any idiot can buy a crate and keep their dog in it as long as they want.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dog Shrink, I respect your opinion about crates. I do. I think you should respect mine (and other's) opinion of them as well. It is called a choice.

Personally, I do not sit home all day long or work from home. I need to go out of the house, get in my car and drive to work. When I do that I crate the dog. What the.. Oh I am not going to lower myself to using that.. what is she going to do during the day anyway? Oh wait.... 

..I have 5 almost 6 cats and a German Shepherd dog. If I did not crate the dog and I left her alone with those cats they would all get together and throw such a wild party the house might never recover! They would be calling the liquor store for house delivery and the pizza place as well.... and then the phone.. My goodness those calls to catty females in Fiji add up... YES. 

You may think I crate my dog to protect her and potty train her but the REAL truth is that I crate my dog to protect me from the law suits, phone bills, liquor store bills and pizza delivery that would ensue from all the partying....

Seriously, Crates are tools like any other training tool You don't cold cock the dog with a crate anymore than you cold cock a dog with a leash and collar. It is part of training. It is done gradual... 

Hey... I disagree with your stance on crates. I house break dogs faster with them and I have not imprisoned my dog in a crate.. it is just another tool.

Just because we disagree does not make you right or wrong or me right or wrong...

.. and BTW I also do not agree with the ban on Fox hunting in Britain or the ban on cropping and docking... and a bunch of other laws in Europe. I don't have to. I live here in the US...

..and Like your poor hubby... I too have a (sigh) Saturn...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Any idiot can buy a crate and keep their dog in it as long as they want.


The idiots in question can--and are more likely to--save the crate money and tie the dog out in the yard on 3 feet of rusty chain. Nothing useful gets said if an exception has to be made for every type of idiot in the world.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Key word there is PROPER. Unfortunately too many people use them improperly. Any idiot can buy a crate and keep their dog in it as long as they want.


Tell me, then. How would you manage a destructive dog while you're away from home for 8 hours, 5 days a week? What if exercise isn't enough? Mental stimulation isn't enough?

That's the case for many dog owners. Unless you have a magical solution to this, without involving them to quit their job...

EDIT: And I know you use either prong or choke collars, which IMO are far far worse than crates, it's not even in the same league.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> The idiots in question can--and are more likely to--save the crate money and tie the dog out in the yard on 3 feet of rusty chain. Nothing useful gets said if an exception has to be made for every type of idiot in the world.


Boy you got the chain program right. Crate abuse is so far down on my personal list of dog abuse I have seen through the years. It just doesn't register.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What everybody else said.

I too am an advocate of crate training. I crate my dogs to keep my CATS safe. It also makes potty training easier.

When I have a puppy and cannot watch them, they're put in their crate to sleep and chill for awhile. They are none the worse for wear. I do not use the tether method for personal reasons (#1 with my Tourette's I could FALL on the poor puppy and #2 I'd still miss the puppy going potty because I'm still not paying attention to puppy).

It sets my dogs up for *success* if I kennel them when they cannot be supervised.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I have to agree with the others here too. Crate training is a real help for supervision issues and housetraining and also gives the dog a "safe" den area. I know of many dogs who CHOOSE to hang in their crates (which are left open most of the time) when the household craziness gets to be too much. This can also be done with a puppy proofed small room, an expen or whatever. 
Cratetraining does NOT help the dog "hold it", so Shrink you are right on that, but what it does do is keep puppy in ONE SPOT instead of wandering around looking for a place to go for those moments when you cannot be watching him. Over time when the puppy starts to develop more control it can encourage him to hold it but it is not a way to "make sure pup holds it". 
The number one rule for housetraining with me is "WHEN IN DOUBT< TAKE EM OUT!" Anticipation of your pup's needs is key. Yes humans will screw up and some are, quite simply, idiots..but the majority, if you give them the proper info they need, can and will do it right.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't any of you ever eat a big meal then feel like you're gonna crap yopurself?>>>>

Gastroenteric reflex . of course the reflex can be over-ridden which can lead to cronic constipation


----------

